# sarah jarosz



## fschris (Oct 31, 2009)

This is in the Bluegrass Genre... but wow, what a voice.,

http://sarahjarosz.com/


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

Never heard of her before. She does have a great voice. Very easy to listen to.


----------

